# Bitches, Bitches Everywhere



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 26, 2011)

Is this what the world is coming to?







It sickens me to see people getting so pissed over not getting a iProduct, but it's even worse to see people complaining about not getting a car. Do they know that cars a frickin expensive?


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 26, 2011)

White Whine - A Collection of First-World Problems


----------



## Nile (Dec 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is it all about a WHITE iphone4?


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 26, 2011)

Bitches do be everywhere. I once saw a facebook picture of a girl and a brand new Ferrari F430 Spider a few years back and someone commented asking if it was hers. She replied, "No I still have the BMW unfortunately" and then they proceeded to rage on about how shitty her 2 year old BMW was. What the fuck? My parents do fairly well but I wish they where in a position where someone would honestly think they bought me a $140,000+ car on a whim. Seriously...bitches do be everywhere.


----------



## AySay (Dec 26, 2011)

So sickening...


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Dec 26, 2011)

These kids need a healthy dose of perspective.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 26, 2011)

LOLOLO


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Dec 26, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> These kids need a healthy dose of *ass whooping*



FTFY.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow, what the fuck? 

That said, my parents didn't get me a Blackmachine


----------



## The Somberlain (Dec 26, 2011)

No Lake District manor for Christmas, FML.

Let's send them to "perspective camp" in the Eastern Congo


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 26, 2011)

WTF MY PARENTS DIDN'T HAVE A GIANT OBSIDIAN MONOLITHIC STATUE RAISED IN MY HONOR FML.


----------



## redskyharbor (Dec 26, 2011)

Nothing funnier than a bunch of spoilt disappointed whiny hipster children.


----------



## skeels (Dec 26, 2011)

Seriously? These are the future? Whining about cars and iphone? And Nessa who can't seem to stop dropping her baby ....


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 26, 2011)

: |


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2011)

This makes me feel physically sick. Spoilt, whiny bitches.

Reminds me of this:



I don't know whether it's better to give them perspective or a bullet through the back of their heads.


----------



## MABGuitar (Dec 26, 2011)

Seriously, it's as if that kind of behavior is a disease that is slowly spreading across the globe and soon enough everyone will die of lack of goods.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2011)

Wow those kids are pathetic, I can't recall ever being disappointed about BEING GIVEN GIFTS, you know, that you didn't have to do anything for. The car ones are by far the most ridiculous thing I have heard too, we never even dreamed of being given gifts more than a couple hundred, then again 20k+ 

As far as iphones go, if you can't buy your own how do you expect to maintain a cell phone bill, that would turn into one monster expensive present I wager. 

Funny thing is the whole white apple product stuff too. I went to buy a iPod classic for my upcoming much travelling and whatnot, and was told 'we only have black left' and I thought to myself, given the option I would choose black anyway. Why wouldn't you want something in black!


----------



## AySay (Dec 26, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> funny British guy vid





The best video ever.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Why wouldn't you want something in black!



This.

Black, that most brutal of all colours.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2011)

AySay said:


> The best video ever.


 
If you can get BBC Four on your TVs in Canadialand, Charlie Brooker is doing a show on the 30th called 2011 Wipe - basically, he rips the piss out of everything that's happened in the last year. Should be fucking hilarious.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> This.
> 
> Black, that most brutal of all colours.



If he makes coffee metal with his duncan hills ads I will have to start enjoying cups of black metal instead of cups of black coffee. I am not sure I am ready for this transition.


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 26, 2011)

Reading some of the replies I have to agree with everything said. My generation (I'm 18) is depressing to think about Everyone is born with a sense of entitlement it seems. I admit I've had my moments but the nicer things I own I pay for. My phone bill is paid by me, same as car insurance and gas. I am ashamed to say that, that is my generation. The movie idiocracy may have had something to it Education is a distant second to "things" and no one seems to realize in most cases education is the door to affording "things." I could go on forever...


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

Sadly, its going to take a Fallout 3 type event where you're surviving on rat meat to change this kind of behavior...


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 26, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Wow those kids are pathetic, I can't recall ever being disappointed about BEING GIVEN GIFTS, you know, that you didn't have to do anything for. The car ones are by far the most ridiculous thing I have heard too, we never even dreamed of being given gifts more than a couple hundred, then again 20k+
> 
> As far as iphones go, if you can't buy your own how do you expect to maintain a cell phone bill, that would turn into one monster expensive present I wager.
> 
> Funny thing is the whole white apple product stuff too. I went to buy a iPod classic for my upcoming much travelling and whatnot, and was told 'we only have black left' and I thought to myself, given the option I would choose black anyway. Why wouldn't you want something in black!





Fuckin' A on all counts. I got some shower gel and a pair of jogging bottoms...end of.....I was both GLAD and APPRECIATIVE to get anything. Some of these pricks have no perspective.........my inner thug wishes to meet them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 26, 2011)

I got two betta fish (Siamese fighting fish, for my European/Asian fellows) and I'm super happy. I was NOT expecting any gifts whatsoever, but it made me happy, as little as it was.

These spoiled little cuntkid brats wanting cars and iPhones just make themselves even sadder by setting their expectations too high. Sucks for them.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 26, 2011)

This. Makes. Me. 
RAGE


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 26, 2011)

My grandpa used to have this saying, "Due to complaints about the free services, the free services have been stopped." If I were one of those kids parents that complained about the black iPhone I'd take it away. No phone for you, spoiled kid! Although what they need is to spend a year living with a family in Faluja or somewhere out of the 1st world.


----------



## rectifryer (Dec 26, 2011)

If my kid does that they will be reverted back to the 40's.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 26, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> My grandpa used to have this saying, "Due to complaints about the free services, the free services have been stopped." If I were one of those kids parents that complained about the black iPhone I'd take it away. No phone for you, spoiled kid! Although what they need is to spend a year living with a family in Faluja or somewhere out of the 1st world.





What about just confining them, with no way of escape, somewhere in the middle of Africa where ebola is rife?

That sounds like the best course of action to me.


----------



## dreamermind (Dec 26, 2011)

I just bought an android (I have a job) and I love my mom.


----------



## XEN (Dec 26, 2011)

My son almost lost out on Christmas because of not eating his dinner and he's no ingrate bitch like the kids in the op.
He was able to salvage it by cleaning his room up to the point where it was almost inspection ready.

He's 6 and on the autism spectrum but somehow can still grasp the concept of cause and effect far better than today's teens.


----------



## ZEBOV (Dec 26, 2011)

Nile said:


> Why the fuck is it all about a WHITE iphone4?



They're racist against black iPhones?
Honestly, I'd whatever color is cheaper since a Ballistic case would be put on it anyway.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Dec 26, 2011)

I would be kind of pissed about the map of maryland to, but other than that they are selfish bitches. I didn't get no iPhone either ass holes, don't see me bitching.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 26, 2011)

I spend over $200 on gifts and got maybe $30 in gifts in return.

I hate stuck-up pricks.


----------



## ST3MOCON (Dec 26, 2011)

That's so funny! Looks like that is going to be the first generation to really suffer consequence from posting every spoiled thought on the web. Their thought process has been Been etched in Internet history for the rest of their lives and then some.


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 26, 2011)

i would have been happy with $10 and these fucks are pissed because their i-wastemoney is black..... i don't even...


----------



## mountainjam (Dec 26, 2011)

Whats wrong with the kindle fire


----------



## CapinCripes (Dec 26, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Whats wrong with the kindle fire



because its not apple. kids have fucked priorities.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 26, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Whats wrong with the kindle fire



It is backlit , not using E-ink would be my only qualm with it. Then again I would buy a kindle to read books, as extended reading of books tends to inflame my thumbs (which are suppsoed to be in chronic pain due to RSIs, but aren't 99% of the time). 

So that is more a personal qualm, it is a damned good product.


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 26, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> Whats wrong with the kindle fire



I gave my wife one and she was ecstatic, same with everyone else I know who got one.

Getting stuff is great, but it's really ancillary. I'm not a religious person, but I'm not opposed to finding some sort of reason to make this an enjoyable time of year independent of consumerism. There are 364 other days of the year to devote to judging other people by what they do and don't do for you; maybe if you get a chance to spend some time with friends and family, just enjoy it!


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 26, 2011)

I know this about OWS, but I think it applies to those kids in the OP (the "Participation Trophy Generation" bit).


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 26, 2011)

WTF... I got a Ps3, and that was it and I am damn happy. Ipads are cool but I don't hate my parents for not getting me one. Damn people are loco.


----------



## Slamp (Dec 26, 2011)

Too much of this whining about everything all around...
I received gifts for less than i gave, but couldn't care less, i had a nice time with my family.
All the things i really want i save and buy for myself anyway, and have never expected otherwise.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 26, 2011)

Give kids fishes and they'll eat for a day.
Give kids a Facebook account and they'll annoy you for a lifetime. 

In this day and age, every spoiled kid's voice has to be heard now doesn't it?


----------



## Eric Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

urklvt said:


> My son almost lost out on Christmas because of not eating his dinner and he's no ingrate bitch like the kids in the op.
> He was able to salvage it by cleaning his room up to the point where it was almost inspection ready.
> 
> He's 6 and on the autism spectrum but somehow can still grasp the concept of cause and effect far better than today's teens.


 
Ever think maybe your son wasn't hungry at the time...


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 26, 2011)

I got the new Mock the Week book.

Best Christmas ever.


----------



## GMCUV7 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ughh, hate to date/marry anyone that selfish......Pre-nup, no sharing credit cards, and separate accounts


----------



## Blind Theory (Dec 27, 2011)

I just saw this on facebook. This is copied and pasted, no editing at all: "i am gonna rip my fuck phone in half a piss on its fucking mother board!!! WHAT A WORTHLESS PIECE OF FUCKING SHIT!!!!!"

That is from a guy I knew from high school. In the comments he says he just got the phone. So there we go, phones and cars and iPads and cars and more phones.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 27, 2011)

These kids are the future of the 'Occupy Wall Street' movement; whining little bitches because they don't have everything handed to them on a silver spoon. The world doesn't owe you a damn thing, you want something EARN IT. If they were my kids they would get a swift dose of reality and have nothing but the bare essentials. 

I once complained about the gifts I was given as a child and was put in perspective that it could be given to someone less fortunate than myself. Later, I ended up donating all my old toys that I wasn't playing with anymore.


----------



## Adari (Dec 27, 2011)

For those interested, TAA made a great vid about this, last night:


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Is this what the world is coming to?



Nope, that's the way the world always was, full of dumb people, the majority is dumb and only care about stupid things, they only see their stupid small problems, they can't think about millions around the world living in poverty without food or even water, they only care about their stupid phones.
Our species is so dumb that even in cave times there were people complaining about not getting a new cave or better clothes, hey dad I want a new tvsaur


----------



## wowspare (Dec 27, 2011)

iPhones are overrated anyway..... Samsung Galaxy SII ftw


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 27, 2011)

'#FUCKMOM' really pissed me off. Ungrateful morons.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow this is just not right by any means. A couple of years ago I got a jacket and 3 video games, not too much, and last year some t shirts, DVDs, and a couple of games, honestly, sweet stuff. By these kids standards they would bitch about it for lack of Iphone, computer, lap top, ect.

How about this kids, if you want it so bad why not go out, get a job/get allowance and save up for it yourselves? Appreciate the fact you got something FOR FREE!

Well I do not have that much room to talk as I got a new truck for Christmas, BUT I APPRECIATE THE HELL OUT OF IT! Sure my dream F350 diesel would be excellent, but damn I love my new baby! Hell my cousin complained he got a USED Infinity because it is USED for graduation a few years ago...what is this world coming to...

I feel for the parents, they are either hurt or really pissed off their kids are acting like that. Then again, who is raising these kids? 

Why I prefer to buy my own stuff, mainly guitars, you appreciate it more. 

As I get older I realize it is not about the gifts, that is all just bonus. I can afford pretty much all the stuff I get because I work. It is much more than that. Even if you get nothing, it can still be a great Christmas.


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Wow those kids are pathetic, I can't recall ever being disappointed about BEING GIVEN GIFTS, you know, that you didn't have to do anything for. The car ones are by far the most ridiculous thing I have heard too, we never even dreamed of being given gifts more than a couple hundred, then again 20k+
> 
> As far as iphones go, if you can't buy your own how do you expect to maintain a cell phone bill, that would turn into one monster expensive present I wager.
> 
> Funny thing is the whole white apple product stuff too. I went to buy a iPod classic for my upcoming much travelling and whatnot, and was told 'we only have black left' and I thought to myself, given the option I would choose black anyway. Why wouldn't you want something in black!



 I got a Cowon X7 media player
In black!


----------



## matt397 (Dec 27, 2011)

WoW ! It's scary how fucking greedy and self absorbed some people are. These kids need to go out an get a job and learn what it means to really earn your money. Oh an the iPhone blows dick, Droid>iPhone. 
I remember when I got my first car, I saved for 2 years all the while living on my own paying my own rent, it was a piece of shit 91 Sundance that broke down at least once a month.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 27, 2011)

We could put this blame and conditioning on the commercialization of a holiday but it boils down to parenting. If the parents would grow a pair and teach their kids VALUES (OMG) this wouldn't be that widespread of a problem.
I would rather get something handmade by my 3yr old niece than have her parents buy something she thinks I might want. Christmas is about family and GIVING. Not getting the most expensive present from said family member(s).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

I got weight lifting gloves, a 20 lb weighted vest and tons of awesome food for Xmas. I couldn't be happier...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Nope, that's the way the world always was, full of dumb people, the majority is dumb and only care about stupid things, they only see their stupid small problems, they can't think about millions around the world living in poverty without food or even water, they only care about their stupid phones.
> Our species is so dumb that even in cave times there were people complaining about not getting a new cave or better clothes, hey dad I want a new tvsaur


 
Not to mention they probably used a smartphone of some kind to post those gripes... Clearly their phone wasn't new or expensive enough. Trends...


----------



## cwhitey2 (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW...people are so pathetic it makes me sick.

I didn't get much for Christmas...but damn these people.

It just goes to show how easily people can be brainwashed into buying an iProduct. 



I have one suggestion for every single person on that list....*get a fucking job you bums*

I'm just happy i made it to see another Christmas


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

How can you be mad at someone for not giving you a gift? I thought gifts were given at one's discretion...  

Technically no one ever has to give you shit for Xmas since that's not what it's suppoed to be about any damn way.

It's about homoeroticism and eating til you puke...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> How can you be mad at someone for not giving you a gift? I thought gifts were given at one's discretion...
> 
> Technically no one ever has to give you shit for Xmas since that's not what it's suppoed to be about any day way.
> 
> It's about homoeroticism and eating til you puke...



Exactly. A gift is a gift no matter what it is and, as long as it isn't diseased or deadly in someway, I would be happy.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 27, 2011)

If we were to get a dollar for every 'I want' or whine that sprouted from their mouths we'd all be millionaires.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

AK DRAGON said:


> If we were to get a dollar for every 'I want' or whine that sprouted from their mouths we'd all be millionaires.



And we'd have enough money to go to their houses and destroy what they wanted in front of their face. 

Seriously, I mean inches from their face, so they feel like your going to whack their head of or something.


----------



## slowro (Dec 27, 2011)

these people will fail at life in the end when they step out of their parents financial shadows (which is probably based on their credit rating anyway) no ammount of cars or iproducts in the world and stop them from being complete asshats


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 27, 2011)

Roof over your head. Food in your stomach. Time to relax and not worry about stuff. Seems like the ultimate present to me; everything else should just be a bonus and it seems these _people _take the bonus as the imperitive.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> Roof over your head. Food in your stomach. Time to relax and not worry about stuff. Seems like the ultimate present to me; everything else should just be a bonus and it seems these _people _take the bonus as the imperitive.


 
I'm gonna need you to stop using logic and/or being practical. This is 'Merica a country where a spoiled brat kid did everything in her power to piss her dad off and somehow still felt like we should feel sorry for her when he spanked her for it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I got weight lifting gloves, a 20 lb weighted vest and tons of awesome food for Xmas. I couldn't be happier...




The vest sounds awesome, gloves though, going soft on us?  (gloves are great to have around when you end up ripping off a callous as that takes forever to heal).


----------



## Randy (Dec 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


>




Fuck that guy.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 27, 2011)

I cannot believe people like this exist.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2011)

Nile said:


> Why the fuck is it all about a WHITE iphone4?



I didn't just order one today, I promise


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 27, 2011)

As Louis CK said, "Some kids suck, man. Some kids are just shitty."


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> The vest sounds awesome, gloves though, going soft on us?  (gloves are great to have around when you end up ripping off a callous as that takes forever to heal).


 
I've had callouses for quite some time and they tend to tear periodically. Doesn't hurt, but it does make your hands rough/ugly. While that may be on the cusp of metrosexuality (or simply full blown metrosexuality) I have to remain mindful of why I'm working out in the first place. Ladies. And they don't like being touched with troll hands. At least not the ones I wanna touch.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 27, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I've had callouses for quite some time and they tend to tear periodically. Doesn't hurt, but it does make your hands rough/ugly. While that may be on the cusp of metrosexuality (or simply full blown metrosexuality) I have to remain mindful of why I'm working out in the first place. Ladies. And they don't like being touched with troll hands. At least not the ones I wanna touch.



Nothing wrong with metrosexuality my friend


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nothing wrong with metrosexuality my friend


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2011)

^ I can only read the vid title since I can't seem to watch this particular vid at work (It won't play). But it seems similar to why they tell us to downplay how quickly we can solve problems at work...

I remember at my previous job I was asked to install our proprietary app on 3 servers for a client. I did it in maybe 3 hours. When I was finished, my project manager told me, "Good. Now don't tell them for another 2 or 3 days. We don't want them to expect that we can do it that fast."

The faster/better you can do things the faster/better people expect things to be done even if it's the best you can do.


----------



## wowspare (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually now that I think about it I see some people on sevenstring who are like them (although not as bad, but same breed). Complaining about their engl/mesa/6505 heads or their guitars when they already own high end equipment.... seems like no one's happy unless they achive that perfect tone in their heads.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

wowspare said:


> Actually now that I think about it I see some people on sevenstring who are like them (although not as bad, but same breed). Complaining about their engl/mesa/6505 heads or their guitars when they already own high end equipment.... seems like no one's happy unless they achive *Bulb's *tone.



Fixed


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 28, 2011)

I got an iPhone and a car for Christmas but I paid for them both myself. Having a job and working for things yourself - imagine that!


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 28, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> I got an iPhone and a car for Christmas but I paid for them both myself. Having a job and working for things yourself - imagine that!



Yep. All my nice toys for Christmas came from myself. Get a job and work for what you want you lazy bitches!  The amount of self-entitlement in the younger generations these days is just plain scary. I WANTED a car in high school but I didn't EXPECT it, and guess what? I didn't get one until I could buy it myself. 

The one good part about those post from whiney, self-absorbed douchebags? Clearly their parents didn't give in and they didn't get what they wanted for Christmas.   Guess they should start teaching economics classes to kids at a younger age and explain that when the economy sucks, mommy and daddy might be barely scraping by and can't afford to shower your over-privileged ass with everything your black little heart desires!


----------



## Alimination (Dec 28, 2011)

dang, interesting.

My family and I didn't even get presents, since we're all on a budget.
We were totally cool with it though, enjoyed each others presence while watching breaking bad re runs lol.


----------



## Necris (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing irritates me more than people who feel entitled to expensive things they haven't worked for. If you want something over ~$300 and you're old enough to work then you should go out, find a fucking job and work to get it. If I want anything expensive I prefer to buy it myself. 
I got a few wool caps, tea wub, and a stewmac guitar tool for Christmas from my parents this year and that's good enough for me especially considering I didn't ask for anything.
If my kid asked me for a car for christmas I'd get him/her an application to McDonalds and fill it out for them.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 28, 2011)

Necris said:


> If my kid asked me for a car for christmas I'd get him/her an application to McDonalds and fill it out for them.



That would be so hilarious


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 28, 2011)

and yes it's their fault cause even if their parents taught them that way, we all can choose what we agreed or not about what our parents teach us, they choose to be crap, that's their fault.


Necris said:


> Nothing irritates me more than people who feel entitled to expensive things they haven't worked for. If you want something over ~$300 and you're old enough to work then you should go out, find a fucking job and work to get it. If I want anything expensive I prefer to buy it myself.
> I got a few wool caps, tea wub, and a stewmac guitar tool for Christmas from my parents this year and that's good enough for me especially considering I didn't ask for anything.
> If my kid asked me for a car for christmas I'd get him/her an application to McDonalds and fill it out for them.



Agreed but for rich people, $300 = 3 cents so if you're not rich, your $300 is really different than their $300 
I have a rich friend who, when we were 16, his father used to give him about $2000 dollars each month, he used to spend it with video games, expensive clothes etc.My father used to pay my weekend movie or a bigmac so my $300 was really different than his $300 
Still those kids are lost and living in a crap world with no respect for the others or life.They're the perfect example of how a society shouldn't be and it's all their fault cause we all can choose what's good or bad about what our parents try to teach us, they chose the worst, just because you have dumb parents it doesn't mean you have to be dumb too.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 28, 2011)

wowspare said:


> Actually now that I think about it I see some people on sevenstring who are like them (although not as bad, but same breed). Complaining about their engl/mesa/6505 heads or their guitars when they already own high end equipment.... seems like no one's happy unless they achive that perfect tone in their heads.



Yeah, but that's implying the majority on this forum had their expensive guitars and amps bought _for_ them.... Which I doubt is the case. For instance, I paid for 2 of my EBMMs, all my pedals, my cab, and a Mesa head (which I sold) before even graduating high school. Saying the people on this forum are of the same breed is a just a _tad insulting_, but I think I know what you mean. The complaints I have towards my gear only go towards my playing, aka the most prominent variable in the equation


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 28, 2011)

I didn't read through all the pages, just the op. But a ton of those responses seem fake and made up to me. For some reason I think someone made up this whole list or something. But since I don't have time just yet to read all the pages, I dunno if anyone has proved they're all real.

Seriously, a guy who just received a Camaro for Christmas just spelled it as Camero?


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 28, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I didn't read through all the pages, just the op. But a ton of those responses seem fake and made up to me. For some reason I think someone made up this whole list or something. But since I don't have time just yet to read all the pages, I dunno if anyone has proved they're all real.
> 
> Seriously, a guy who just received a Camaro for Christmas just spelled it as Camero?



Who cares if it's real or fake cause we all know there are people that way and obviously even worse 
Real or fake it's just to remind us how a society shouldn't be.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Dec 28, 2011)

cause if it's fake we all just got christmas trolled lol


----------



## 8Fingers (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Blake1970 (Dec 28, 2011)

This planet is doomed.


----------



## Monty (Dec 28, 2011)

Its so upsetting to see that people are like this 

I got a few shirts and some random gauged strings for christmas and I was thrilled  When will people learn to work for the things they want


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> Fuck that guy.



Well I can see I'm catching some flack for that Adam Carolla video. I don't agree with him 100% as it applies to OWS, but I do feel that the "participation trophy" mindset applies to the tweeters in the original post. I feel like raising children in that manner has created a generation of non-functioning adult human-beings who feel like the world owes them something (if something exists, I deserve to own it because I'm awesome ).


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2011)

We have to hope that they eventually do get iPhones and then this happens:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/po...79628-iphone-fire-2-times-less-than-week.html

The look on their faces would be fucking priceless.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 29, 2011)

Furtive Glance said:


> Yeah, but that's implying the majority on this forum had their expensive guitars and amps bought _for_ them.... Which I doubt is the case. For instance, I paid for 2 of my EBMMs, all my pedals, my cab, and a Mesa head (which I sold) before even graduating high school. Saying the people on this forum are of the same breed is a just a _tad insulting_, but I think I know what you mean. The complaints I have towards my gear only go towards my playing, aka the most prominent variable in the equation



Also, you're more likely to complain if you spent your own hard-earned on it and you can't get the sound you're after.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish I could buy all of their parents belts for Christmas, because they would instantly fix all that whining selfishness.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Who cares if it's real or fake cause we all know there are people that way and obviously even worse
> Real or fake it's just to remind us how a society shouldn't be.


 
Well there are a diverse array of personalities in the world. The only way to ascertain whether or not this is an actual problem is to know if the list is actually real. If not, we could take any personality trait we find undesirable, create a massive [fake] list of people exhibiting said trait and _call_ it a problem simply for the sake of doing so.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 29, 2011)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I didn't read through all the pages, just the op. But a ton of those responses seem fake and made up to me. For some reason I think someone made up this whole list or something. But since I don't have time just yet to read all the pages, I dunno if anyone has proved they're all real.
> 
> Seriously, a guy who just received a Camaro for Christmas just spelled it as Camero?



Go to Jon Hendren's Twitter, he was retweeting them from actual Twitter accounts. They're, unfortunately, real.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Go to Jon Hendren's Twitter, he was retweeting them from actual Twitter accounts. They're, unfortunately, real.


 
Okay... Then that's just sad. Then again, I feel like I remember hearing a lot of this kind of crap when I was in middle/high school. We just didn't have a centralized place to bitch about it before. 

I have a feeling kids have been this spoiled for quite some time.

So many kids got way more than me for Xmas and still found reasons to bitch. Hell there are people I know now who think of car MAINTENANCE as an unexpected expense. Clearly you aren't supposed to save your money in anticipation of such things (bc they're too used to Mommy and Daddy taking care of EVERYTHING).


----------



## GazPots (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd be whining if i got an iphone for christmas too.


I fucking hate iphones.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 29, 2011)

White Whine - A Collection of First-World Problems

http://notalwaysright.com/


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 29, 2011)

GazPots said:


> I'd be whining if i got an iphone for christmas too.
> 
> 
> I fucking hate iphones.


 
I don't hate the iPhone per se. I hate that anyone who has one has to refer to it as such in ALL CASES. Like in situations where you'd say, "I've gotta take this call," people now say shit like "Someone's calling me on my iPhone; I have to take it."

It's just a goddamn phone (not really... since smartphones are mini tablets that make calls, but you know what I mean).


----------



## Aurochs34 (Dec 29, 2011)

appalling...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 29, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> I got a Cowon X7 media player
> In black!



I got a Cowon J3 32 gig black. I wanted a X7, but I have had bad experiences with HDD based players, so I just said I'll get a J3 and get a 32gb SD and maybe a 64 sd when it gets cheaper. 

Other than a Cowon and POD UX2 I'm pretty much happier than Mr Rogers. I soon to notice that giving has a lot better effect than receiving.Giving your 9 year old sister that pink bunny and see her face fill with joy is a great feeling.


----------



## GazPots (Dec 30, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> I don't hate the iPhone per se. I hate that anyone who has one has to refer to it as such in ALL CASES. Like in situations where you'd say, "I've gotta take this call," people now say shit like "Someone's calling me on my iPhone; I have to take it."
> 
> It's just a goddamn phone (not really... since smartphones are mini tablets that make calls, but you know what I mean).



Agreed ^^


Everyone and their grandma has them. 

It's disgusting. 



I get it, it's a good phone. Fine. People need to stop parading it around my fucking face. My face will not like it more if people keep gabbering on about it either. For fuck sake, get a grip people. Yes i know it's got an app where it wipes your arse for you and another app that makes you seem less of a retard than you are but here's the kicker ........................"i don't care".


----------



## SeanSan (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm 16, got boxers and barbecue on Christmas day and it was awesome. We should redecorate their bedrooms and leave the bed and a study table to teach em a lesson xD


----------



## guitareben (Dec 30, 2011)

(this may have been posted, i haven't yet looked through all the thread). 

But seriously, what the hell is wrong with these people  What do parents do to children these days??!!


----------



## Cabinet (Dec 30, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> I got a Cowon J3 32 gig black. I wanted a X7, but I have had bad experiences with HDD based players, so I just said I'll get a J3 and get a 32gb SD and maybe a 64 sd when it gets cheaper.
> 
> Other than a Cowon and POD UX2 I'm pretty much happier than Mr Rogers. I soon to notice that giving has a lot better effect than receiving.Giving your 9 year old sister that pink bunny and see her face fill with joy is a great feeling.



Yeah the X7 has some glitches, namely when I forgot to safely remove hardware the X7 suddenly couldn't find any of my music, so I had to format the X7 Flash folder and then it all worked again. And the touch screen takes some getting used to but nothing a touch calibration test didn't fix.

And you got your sister a pink bunny?
Pfff, I got my 13 year old sister a Ziltoid puppet
And she totally digs it


----------



## Lirtle (Dec 30, 2011)

hahaha
@Neesshh
"I keep dropping my baby  & I just be like wtf how did that happen..."


----------



## Murmel (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't get why you'd even want an iPhone. The Samsung Galaxy S2 is much better anyway and not even as expensive


----------



## Edika (Dec 30, 2011)

I have learned from a very young age that when I want something, I save up and buy it! Not that my parents didn't want to buy me stuff but being middle to lower class financially (but not mentally) didn't allow for stuff they thought were unnecessary. They gave me also a valuable lesson that you can't always have what you want and if you want something that bad then you have to act by yourself. But even if they gave me everything I asked them to, I would never respond in such a manner for trivial thing like a phone or even a car. Buying kids a car when they are 16 is actually kind of a US thing and not so popular in Europe!


----------



## Murmel (Dec 30, 2011)

Edika said:


> Buying kids a car when they are 16 is actually kind of a US thing and not so popular in Europe!


Well obviously, because in most countries you don't get your license until you're 18. I think it's kinda stupid that you can get your license at 16 in the US. Just take a look at all our 16 year olds driving around on mopeds, I would NOT want those fuckers to be in a 1 ton vehicle


----------



## Underworld (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow. Where is the world going to? 

Funny thing, my stepmother complained about not getting and iPhone too (my girlfriend and I gave her a Samsung Galaxy Ace insteed)


----------



## Bevo (Dec 30, 2011)

My Fiancee's car has been a pain so I got her a 04 Altima and of course the engagment ring.
Daughter got a laptop but she had to earn it with good marks.

I got a bottle of Whiskey...Thats perfect, way better than socks!

My brother who is doing really good does it right, he sponsors a family for chirstmas with gifts, turkey and everything they need to have an amazing time. The kids all pitch in and love it.
Chirstmas day for them is relaxed, no gifts and no problems!


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 30, 2011)

Cabinet said:


> Yeah the X7 has some glitches, namely when I forgot to safely remove hardware the X7 suddenly couldn't find any of my music, so I had to format the X7 Flash folder and then it all worked again. And the touch screen takes some getting used to but nothing a touch calibration test didn't fix.
> 
> And you got your sister a pink bunny?
> Pfff, I got my 13 year old sister a Ziltoid puppet
> And she totally digs it



It was a bunny from an anime called Ouran Host Club. Wish my 9 year old like Devy, but she won't go any further than Korn with Skrillex


----------



## matt397 (Dec 30, 2011)

Murmel said:


> I don't get why you'd even want an iPhone. The Samsung Galaxy S2 is much better anyway and not even as expensive



Over the past 3 years Ive gone through the Blackberry curve 93**, iphone 3gs and now Im onto the Motorolla Razr. IMO android is the way to go.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

Everyone wants a car until you realize they're exponentially more expensive to keep up than to buy. I think I've bought enough gas and payed enough insurance in the last seven years to buy my car a few times over.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 30, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants a car until you realize they're exponentially more expensive to keep up than to buy. I think I've bought enough gas and payed enough insurance in the last seven years to buy my car a few times over.



QFT.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Dec 31, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed the girl saying "I keep dropping my baby"?


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 31, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants a car until you realize they're exponentially more expensive to keep up than to buy. I think I've bought enough gas and payed enough insurance in the last seven years to buy my car a few times over.



Insurance is a racket. You pay through the nose to have it then when you make a claim they fight and fight to deny you your money


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 31, 2011)

well that seals it, we're overdue for extinction.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 31, 2011)

Edika said:


> I have learned from a very young age that when I want something, I save up and buy it! Not that my parents didn't want to buy me stuff but being middle to lower class financially (but not mentally) didn't allow for stuff they thought were unnecessary. They gave me also a valuable lesson that you can't always have what you want and if you want something that bad then you have to act by yourself. But even if they gave me everything I asked them to, I would never respond in such a manner for trivial thing like a phone or even a car. Buying kids a car when they are 16 is actually kind of a US thing and not so popular in Europe!


Same with me. Most of the time I don't even want that many things or that badly-an "inverted impulse buyer" if you will, I make sure I really, REALLY want whatever it is in question and make sure it is worth it.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 31, 2011)

A little something I just whipped up:


----------



## the.godfather (Jan 1, 2012)

That is basically a summary of the society we live in today, it's shocking really. It's all about material possessions and not much else. If it isn't a white iphone it's Beats headphones, if it isn't Beats headphones it's something else expensive again...the list goes on.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 3, 2012)

I've always stood back and wondered why my peers complain so much about everything in their lives, since about the sixth grade. 

I'm just about 20 years old now, so that gives you perspective of my peer group. This Christmas, my fiance bought me an older iPod nano and a few guitar accessories, my folks bought me some new clothes, honestly I couldn't be happier.

I don't know what to think, I didn't live a life any different from these kids. The whole ordeal just makes me rage.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys think thats bad? A friend of mine was bitching that his dad *only* got him an older Ferrari. 

That was when we were 16-17 too


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Everyone wants a car until you realize they're exponentially more expensive to keep up than to buy. I think I've bought enough gas and payed enough insurance in the last seven years to buy my car a few times over.


 
Even worse when you buy the German ones...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

AK DRAGON said:


> Insurance is a racket. You pay through the nose to have it then when you make a claim they fight and fight to deny you your money


 
And when they finally pay you, they drop your ass.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2012)

The most miserable existence that I can think of is to have everything and appreciate nothing.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

If only we all shared that view.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> And when they finally pay you, they drop your ass.



Someone stole my mom's hubcaps once, and when we went to go claim for it they said she stole them herself in some sort of awesome insurance fraud scheme and it took FOREVER to get them to pay up


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

Sounds like my health insurance company. I filed a claim for a pinched nerve. Without reviewing my information they told me that it was a preexisting condition and denied it. It took me a year to get it straightened out. 

First they said they classify all claims as preexisting if they don't receive the medical records for the visit. I contacted the physician and she told me she had sent the records over. I bounced back and forth between physician and insurance company and randomly one day the insurance company says... 

"Oh hey, wait a minute... It looks like they sent the records over on day one." 



This was 7 months after it was supposed to have already been processed.

I also went to see a radiologist that day. The radiologist contacts me about a year after my claim and tells me they still haven't been paid. The insurance company swears up and down they've paid this one. Turns out they did... To the wrong damn company... 



My employer has switched medical insurance providers. Halleilujah...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah I always feel bad for you guys in the US. Even one regular family that pulls in like 80k a year could be easily wrecked if somehow they had no health coverage for even a few weeks :\


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

Yea they got really serious with me about that too. I got laid off last January and didn't have healthcare for like 5 months and they freaked out on me about that. 

"Why weren't you covered?!"

Clearly I contracted AIDS and a flesh eating virus in that time and want to scam you... 

Even if I did have those problems, I'm paying you to hold me down.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

Cancer? No way you got that like....12.2 years ago when you weren't covered for 14.8 seconds in a switchover. Not our problem!


----------



## Jontain (Jan 3, 2012)

Reading those comments turned my stomach.

Me thinks those spoilt brats could do with <s>trying<s> (strikethrough fail.) being madeto live on the street or to barely be able afford to eat.

Unfortuantly those of us that value pointless gadgets and actually see those gadgets as personal achievement heavily outweighs those who seek real personal gain and achievement. Oh what the future holds...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

The sad part is the gadgets actually do have value... Just not in the hands of those silly fucks.

But I have a similar view of "today's youth" which sadly includes my own age group.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 3, 2012)

They aren't the only ones guilty of it though. I have an aunt who is not in such great shape financially, but she bought an Iphone (cuz everyone has one lolo) even though she didn't know you can put music on it, she's in her early 40's 

Also with the generation before that my grandma bought some ridiculous silverware or something like that even though my Dad's side was broke as fuck then 


Basically bitches be stupid.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2012)

I think some of it is that people don't want to be "left out," and as you clearly pointed out... Some don't even know what they're missing out on.


----------



## Jontain (Jan 3, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> The sad part is the gadgets actually do have value... Just not in the hands of those silly fucks.
> 
> But I have a similar view of "today's youth" which sadly includes my own age group.


 
Same, its odd to be 22 and feel like my own generation's views on whats important could not be further from my opinion.

Then again I may just be an old man stuck in a young man's body! I would rather my old nokia brick over an iphone as i know it works and i wont break it in under 5 mins! (Also I have a laptop etc to go on the internet, my phone is for calling people) I have no interest in fashion or indeed the opinion of others about my fashion. Im not part of any social networking websites. I dont think that things are cool because someone else likes it or indeed alot of people dont even know of it.

Still... each to their own, however (i know kids dont) but they should think about how words like that make their probably loving parents feel, selfish little... grumble mumbles... I'll go back to my cave


----------



## avenger (Jan 3, 2012)

so pathetic... that i didn't get a white iphone


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually think the black iPhone's look better

They just want them because they are more expensive


----------



## caskettheclown (Jan 3, 2012)

The starving kinds in Uganda are deeply moved by their plight...


----------



## 8Fingers (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy said:


> The most miserable existence that I can think of is to have everything and appreciate nothing.



The best way of learning is CONQUERING stuff in small doses, then when they 'have everything', they would know their values and will appreciate them.
That's the main difference between who get rich working and who was born rich.
Who was born rich don't know how is living with so little, they don't even know how a cup of water is valuable and to some, it's golden.


----------

